# San Diego tuners?



## kaos2be (Apr 28, 2006)

Any reputable tuners in San Diego? I just had the check engine light come on. Have a cold air and headers on back... need a tune.:confused


----------



## kaos2be (Apr 28, 2006)

guess not huh?


----------



## bluhaven (Jan 24, 2005)

You can try this guy.
http://ls1gto.com/forums/member.php?u=2414


----------



## kaos2be (Apr 28, 2006)

thanks for the reply...but there is no contact info


----------



## bluhaven (Jan 24, 2005)

Just send him a private message. BumblyBeest is his name on the ls1gto.com forum. Yes I know him from racing together at Irwindale and Fontana. Nice guy good work. If he can't help you he well know someone who can.


----------



## kaos2be (Apr 28, 2006)

*tuner*

thanks


----------



## bluhaven (Jan 24, 2005)

BumblyBeest


Gary Hairfield Dial In Racing - Race Tuning LSX Engines
San Diego
(619) 252-3358


----------

